# BARIUM X-RAY



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Does a barium x-ray diagnose GERD, hiatus hernia/etc? I mean the one where you drink a lot of barium and they take x-rays and then they have a paddle to check your small bowel a few hours later?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm sure your doctor will tell you what he did and didn't see when you discuss your results


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

My Gastro diagnosed my GERD/Barrett's Esophagus by doing an Endoscopy. From what I am aware of, a Barium x-ray won't show the redness/inflammation or irritation associated with GERD. I think Barium x-rays are used mostly to see what is going on in the small and large intestines.See my latest post from 7/29/03 about the Endoscopy I had yesterday.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I've been reading up on hiatal hernia and I did find in one of the articles that they can see a hiatal hernia with a barium x-ray, if your Doc has ordered the radiologist to take views of your esophagus/stomach besides the small and large intestines, etc.


----------

